# Dell inspiron 6000 SigmaTel C-Major Audio choppy sound issue



## joshuad31 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello,

Thank you so much for having this great forum on the internet! If you can solve this problem I will be really happy.

Computer / Driver specs below.

PROBLEM: When I play midi sounds its very choppy. Sounds in games are ok but after 1/2 hour or so can become choppy and sound needs to be stopped and restarted. When playing WMAs WMVs or MP3s sound can become choppy after 1/2 hour and only resolution is to stop sound from playing and trying to restart application and continue from where I left off.

This began a year and a half ago so no way to pinpoint now what cause was.

NOTE: 
1. I do not experience this when I play a CD on my computer. 
2. Also note that when I use tunebite which passes audio through my sound card and recaptures and saves it in a different form there are no issues either. I have recorded over an hour of pristine sound with no choppyness and played this sound on an mp3 player.

I suspect that I am having a hardware issue with my dell sound card but I need a way to prove that I am not experiencing an issue with driver conflicts on my computer. I wish I could download and run a diagnostic test to find out at which level the sound is being corrupted.

I have made a detailed image map attached with all information pertaining to my sound drivers.

SPECS:
Dell inspiron 6000
windows XP home SP 2
intel pentium M processor
1.86 GHz w/ 2 GB of RAM

Please see Driver map at:
http://snipurl.com/dellsoundissue
From the image you can see from the highlights that I highly suspected some sort of conflict with the Spiro Lab Telecom Audio Codec.








Any help is much appreciated!

Joshua


----------



## joshuad31 (Jan 1, 2009)

SigmaTel C-Major Audio

Anyone know of a way of diagnosing whether or not this driver works correctly?

I downloaded the driver directly from support.dell.com and followed their instructions for upgrading this driver. No luck.

Josh


----------



## joshuad31 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok I thought I would try something different I went to start> Run> dxdiag to get to the direct x diagnostic page. When running some diagnostics I got this message:

"Your sound card does not support hardware buffering. Sounds will only play back from software buffers."

Under the Direct X Diagnostic Tool I see %TBHSD.Wave5.szPname% and the test DirectMusic button does not produce any results. It also asays "Default Port Acceleration: Not Available"

Midi sounds great when it plays thorough the Direct X diagnostic tool. I wish I could get it to sound that good outside of the tool.

This is till a mystery to me.

Joshua


----------



## joshuad31 (Jan 1, 2009)

You know there was an acceleration control in the direct X diagnostic and it was set at the lowest setting. I changed it to standard and my midi problems seem to be solved. Maybe choppy mp3 sound will be resolved by this too.

Josh


----------

